# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  جمعية المريخ العموميه

## سامرين

*جمعية المريخ العموميه لم يتبقى لها سوى

القليل واغلبنا لايعرف المرشحين للدوره 

القادمه .الا اننا نعرف ان معظمهم نفس 

الوجوه السابقه لم تقدم مايرضى طموحات

 وتطلعات ابناء الزعيم. لقد اتوا محمولين على

 اصواتنا الان وقد خبرناهم هل سنرضى بضياع

 الزعيم مره اخرى ام سيكون لنا رائ اخر 

اغلب ابناء المريخ متفقون حول الوالى والذى

 سيخوض الانتخابات بقائمه كامله فلا نجعل 

تاميننا على الوالى يعمينا عن بقية المرشحين 

بامكاننا ان نعطيه وحده فكثيرون يتدثرون 

عباءة الوالى ويجعلونها قناع لهم فلا بد ان نعى 

ذلك جيدا حتى لانكن نحن من اضعنا الزعيم ان 

صوتى و صوتك امانه فلا نعطه لمن لايستحق

 وبامكاننا ان نجعل الزعيم يمتطى صهوة جواد 

البطولات وبيدنا  ايضا ان نجعل الزعيم فى عالم 

الضياع والنسيان. فالصوت صوتك والقلم قلمك 

والكف كفك فاضع كفك حيث مصلحة الزعيم واشر 

بقلمك على رفعة المريخ واعط صوتك لمن يحمل 

المريخ فى سويداء الفؤاد حينها سنكون ادينا

 الواجب تجاه الزعيم دون انتقاص.
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*يا دكتورة لا تحلمي بالجديد مالم تتغيير تركيبة عضوية الجمعية العمومية ونؤسس لنظام يدار به المريخ 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عضوية المجلس ماشه في اتجاه قائمة توافقية حسب رغبة رموز النادي ومجلس الشورى
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا دكتورة لا تحلمي بالجديد مالم تتغيير تركيبة عضوية الجمعية العمومية ونؤسس لنظام يدار به المريخ 



استاذ طارق ثلاثه قوائم غير المرشحين المستقلين ستخوض الانتخابات من كل هولاء بامكاننا ان نختار مجلسا متجانسا وفاعلا لكن اذا تخلينا عن النظرات الضيقه الانطباعيه وهل هذا مع الوالى ام

 ضده.نحن مع الذى يهمه المريخ لا الوالى. 
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

استاذ طارق ثلاثه قوائم غير المرشحين المستقلين ستخوض الانتخابات من كل هولاء بامكاننا ان نختار مجلسا متجانسا وفاعلا لكن اذا تخلينا عن النظرات الضيقه الانطباعيه وهل هذا مع الوالى ام

 ضده.نحن مع الذى يهمه المريخ لا الوالى. 




كما قلت لك العضوية في المريخ غير مؤهلة للاختيار الصحيح وكما قال الحبيب مريخابي كسلاوي في النهاية سيصلوا الى اختيار من القوائم حسب التوازنات والترضيات
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

عضوية المجلس ماشه في اتجاه قائمة توافقية حسب رغبة رموز النادي ومجلس الشورى



الاخ كسلاوي الخلافات الموجوده حالت دون وجود قائمه موحده واخر

 هذه الخلافات تسببت فى تنافر الوالى وعصام الحاج هم لن يتفقوا

 على قائمه فيها صلاح المريخ لكن بامكاننا نحن ان ناتى بها اذا

 لم نلتزم بالقوائم
*

----------


## مناوي

*انا زمان قلت نفس الكلام ده يا شيخ طارق .. 
لكن  كلامي اديتوه البحر .. 
وضربتو بيهو عرض حائط العضوية
                        	*

----------


## KOLA MOHAMMED

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

يا دكتورة لا تحلمي بالجديد مالم تتغيير تركيبة عضوية الجمعية العمومية ونؤسس لنظام يدار به المريخ 




22222222222222222
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

انا زمان قلت نفس الكلام ده يا شيخ طارق .. 
لكن  كلامي اديتوه البحر .. 
وضربتو بيهو عرض حائط العضوية



مالينا حق يا سعادتك :wave:
علة المريخ في النوعية العددية للجمعية العمومية للاسف لازال الاستجلاب موجود وهؤلاء يعتبروا عضوية غير فاعلة للكيان لانه تخدم مصالح اشخاص يمكن ان يكونوا ضد رغبتنا تفائلنا خير بشباب من اجل المريخ ولكن للاسف ظهر لنا كشف المريخ بالف خمسائة عضواً مع اننا كنا نتوقع للشباب من اجل المريخ ان يكون هو له الكلمة العالي في الانتخابات الان ليس لنا غير ان نقبل بالمعيطات الحالية والتي سوف تقوم بترشيح مجلس حسب الموزانات نأمل في مستقبل افضل فالتجارب تعلمنا الكثير 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مع احترامنا الكامل لاعضاء مجلس الشورى :
 إلا انهم فشلوا فى المهمة الموكلة اليهم والدليل عدم الاتفاق على القائمة الموحدة :
هل اصبح السادة اعضاء المجلس المعنى بتوحيد كلمة المريخاب هم الاولى لمن يوحد كلمتهم 
السيد جمال الوالى المتفق عليه من الكل لمنصب الرئاسة :
هل السيد الوالى لم يستفيد من فترات الرئاسة السابقة وفشل فى اختيار مجلس قوى متجانس ام للموازنات دور فى الامر
محبى المريخ فى كل مكان :
بالرغم من معرفتنا التامة بموعد قيام الجمعية فى ديسمبر هل العدد 1500 عضو يليق بنادى مثل المريخ ولماذا لم نستعد لمثل هذه السناريوهات بنيل العضوية 
اعضاء مجلس المريخ الموقرين :
لماذا التمسك بعضوية المجلس بالرغم من السلبيات الكثيرة التى ظهرت خلال دورة المجلس ولماذا تنسون او تتناسون ان الامر تكليف وليس تشريف 
ربنا يصلح الحال ويوحد كلمتنا الى ما فيه خير الزعيم 
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*فعلا .. كلام الدكتورة سليم 200% في رأيي
ففي التصويت يجب الا ننظر للقوائم فقط 
ولكن يجب أن نركز علي ما بداخل القوائم
فكوني سأعطي صوتي للريس جمال الوالي .. هذا لا يعني موافقتي علي كل من ورد اسمه في القائمة
ولكن يجب أن ندرس القوائم جدياً 
ونختار منها القوي الأمين 
حتي نحصل علي مجلس وفاقي  
*

----------


## سامرين

*[QUOTE=Ehab M. Ali;350261]فعلا .. كلام الدكتورة سليم 200% في رأيي
ففي التصويت يجب الا ننظر للقوائم فقط 
ولكن يجب أن نركز علي ما بداخل القوائم
فكوني سأعطي صوتي للريس جمال الوالي .. هذا لا يعني موافقتي علي كل من ورد اسمه في القائمة
ولكن يجب أن ندرس القوائم جدياً 
ونختار منها القوي الأمين 
حتي نحصل علي مجلس وفاقي  [/QUO



 ان هذا ماكنت اقصده ياباشمهندس لابد ان نعى من هم فى القوائم جيدا وبعدها بامكاننا ان نعطى من فيهم فائدة الزعيم وبامكانى ان اعطى الوالى دون بقية القائمه فلانجعل تاميننا على الوالى تامينا على القائمه باكملها.
*

----------


## Ehab M. Ali

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحلفاوى
					

مع احترامنا الكامل لاعضاء مجلس الشورى :
 إلا انهم فشلوا فى المهمة الموكلة اليهم والدليل عدم الاتفاق على القائمة الموحدة :
هل اصبح السادة اعضاء المجلس المعنى بتوحيد كلمة المريخاب هم الاولى لمن يوحد كلمتهم 
السيد جمال الوالى المتفق عليه من الكل لمنصب الرئاسة :
هل السيد الوالى لم يستفيد من فترات الرئاسة السابقة وفشل فى اختيار مجلس قوى متجانس ام للموازنات دور فى الامر
محبى المريخ فى كل مكان :
بالرغم من معرفتنا التامة بموعد قيام الجمعية فى ديسمبر هل العدد 1500 عضو يليق بنادى مثل المريخ ولماذا لم نستعد لمثل هذه السناريوهات بنيل العضوية 
اعضاء مجلس المريخ الموقرين :
لماذا التمسك بعضوية المجلس بالرغم من السلبيات الكثيرة التى ظهرت خلال دورة المجلس ولماذا تنسون او تتناسون ان الامر تكليف وليس تشريف 
ربنا يصلح الحال ويوحد كلمتنا الى ما فيه خير الزعيم 




22222222222222222
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*الى الامس كانت كل الطرق مسدوده بين  السيد جمال الوالى والسيد عصام الحاج الا ان اجتماع بين الوالى وعصام الحاج اسفر عن تقريب وجهات النظر ومن المقرر ان ينعقد اجتماع بينهم اليوم لوضع الصوره النهائيه
*

----------


## عجبكو

*لن نصوت الا لمن نحس و نري انه سيخدم المريخ ولن ننظر للقوائم فقط

*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

لن نصوت الا لمن نحس و نري انه سيخدم المريخ ولن ننظر للقوائم فقط





وهو المطلوب عجبكو
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*بعد سنوات وسنوات

بدأت التجربة الديمقراطية فى نادى المريخ تفرز واقعاً معاشاً
تطور الإنتخابات المريخ فى عقلية أبنائه الساعيين إلى إختيار البرنامج قبل الأسماء
صدقونى رغم حالة اليأس التى تمر الأن
إلا أن المبهج فى الموضوع
هو أن الوعى المريخى يتحرك بخطوات ثابتة إلى الامام
إبتعدنا الآن عن مفهوم العضويات المستجلبة
ووقفة شباب من أجل المريخ من أجل العضوية
هى أولى خطوات التغير
 إذن سيأتى اليوم الذى تكون فيهه العضوية على قدر المسئولية
لتختار البرنامج الطموح والشخصية المناسبة دون توازنات أو توافقات مفروضة على شعب المريخ ....
*

----------


## سامرين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

بعد سنوات وسنوات

بدأت التجربة الديمقراطية فى نادى المريخ تفرز واقعاً معاشاً
تطور الإنتخابات المريخ فى عقلية أبنائه الساعيين إلى إختيار البرنامج قبل الأسماء
صدقونى رغم حالة اليأس التى تمر الأن
إلا أن المبهج فى الموضوع
هو أن الوعى المريخى يتحرك بخطوات ثابتة إلى الامام
إبتعدنا الآن عن مفهوم العضويات المستجلبة
ووقفة شباب من أجل المريخ من أجل العضوية
هى أولى خطوات التغير
 إذن سيأتى اليوم الذى تكون فيهه العضوية على قدر المسئولية
لتختار البرنامج الطموح والشخصية المناسبة دون توازنات أو توافقات مفروضة على شعب المريخ ....





كلام عين العقل يامعتز ونتمنى ان يستبشر الجميع خيرا وان نرئ احلامنا وامانينا على ارض كوكب الزعيم واقعا معيش
*

----------

